# Photographer Available



## redmanphotgraphy (4 mo ago)

Hello all,

I am TV producer and Photographer based in London, looking for people of interest to sit for me

I’m very interested in representations of female strength - not just physical - though female bodybuilders are obviously a striking visual example of this. For me, a bodybuilder's strength also lies in breaking down stereotypes and achieving goals outside of convention. 

I shoot in a very simple way - no lights just me and a camera trying to capture the reality of the situation. This is documentary style photography – I wouldn’t be trying to get glamour shots! It would be very casual – I would just spend some time with you as you train, picking off shots when I can rather than a set 1/2 hour shoot (for example). I would also be interested in seeing your life outside the gym if possible.

I am particularity interested in people who find the desire to be a bodybuilder conflicts with other elements of their life - perhaps their religion or work. Maybe your family hate what you do?

Here is a link to my photography page:






/-' p h o t o g r a p h y







samredman.photography





I appreciate a man approaching a woman to model for him is a red-flag so would do anything I can to reassure you. I can provide you with full ID (passport etc…) to prove I am legit.

Please get in touch if potentially interested or if you have any questions! 

My email is: [email protected]

Thanks so much for your time (if you made it this far!)

Sam


----------



## melanieuk (Aug 3, 2015)

I think its more the story you want to tell thats the issue! When i do shoots its for sponsors or because i feel im in the shape i want and want to capture it. Im def not interested in someone taking that and spinning stories from it!

Also you need a studio and to give more info on who you are, theres no way id accept shooting with someone i didnt know who didnt already have a reputation ( in a good way! ) in the industry.


----------

